# new pier/beach/fishing cart-  pics



## T-N-T (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## T-N-T (Jun 28, 2013)

Finished this today.   Decided to go with my own design.  Should work out good.  I can put tackle box in front along with some folding chairs and towels and such...   Just wanted to share.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 28, 2013)

Man Yeah! Looks great!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome design!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I didnt want the same ol box design.  And didnt like the look of the single weak pipe coming out for a handle.     Originally wanted to build something cheap.  This is not it.   Got about $85 in it.  Its 1 and 1/4 inch pipe with inch and 1/2 pipe for rod holders on back.   Brand new hand truck tires from lowes.  $30 for the pair.  But it is sturdy for sure.    I feel good that this cart will make my fishing at jekyll easier all weekend when we are camping.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, even though the floor is 4 feet long,  this is LOTS lighter and easier to load in truck than my old steel garden wagon.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome! I like the design a lot.
Probably going to copy it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Oh yeah, even though the floor is 4 feet long,  this is LOTS lighter and easier to load in truck than my old steel garden wagon.


What did you make the floor out of?


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 30, 2013)

ITs a PVC material that comes in sheets like plywood.  I build and install custom cabinets.  Once in a high end house they were using the stuff in the multiple porch ceilings.  I grabbed the only scrap of any size.  A piece about 18 or 20 inches by 4 ft.  New that one day it would be a great item for something.  That was over a year ago, LOL.  But it should be perfect for this cart...  And I still have enough to build another cart if I want.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 30, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> Awesome! I like the design a lot.
> Probably going to copy it!



Thanks!   start at the handle and work back.   I built main frame then had to adjust width for handle.  To accommodate the width of three T's and 2 elbows.  The rest is up to what you want.   Fit it all together,  Then go back and glue together


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 1, 2013)

just needs a good custom rattle can paint job


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great! Nice job.


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 5, 2013)

Great cart, love the design with the dual handle. I found cheap cutting boards at Ross or TJ maxx work well for the floor plus you could cut bait on it too.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 6, 2013)

56willysnut said:


> Great cart, love the design with the dual handle. I found cheap cutting boards at Ross or TJ maxx work well for the floor plus you could cut bait on it too.



Yessir.  that would be a great idea.  I think I am going to add a cutting board some place before we head back to beach.  I have been using the top of my bait cooler.  (6 pack cooler)  My wife seems to have some aversion to drinking drinks from a cooler filled with fishy blood and scales mixed with raw squid juice.  I will never understand women!

Thanks for ya'lls compliments!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 6, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> Yessir.  that would be a great idea.  I think I am going to add a cutting board some place before we head back to beach.  I have been using the top of my bait cooler.  (6 pack cooler)  My wife seems to have some aversion to drinking drinks from a cooler filled with fishy blood and scales mixed with raw squid juice.  I will never understand women!
> 
> Thanks for ya'lls compliments!



Awesome beach cart!

I mounted a piece of King Starboard to the top of my fishing cooler for use as cutting board when I lived at the beach in FL.  It was great until some lowlife stole it off my boat.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 6, 2013)

sharp looking rig!  FYI if you have access to a harbor freight store they have the 10inch hand truck tires for $4.99 each, $3.99 if you have a paper coupon, just bought some for my hand truck, work great.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 6, 2013)

speedcop said:


> sharp looking rig!  FYI if you have access to a harbor freight store they have the 10inch hand truck tires for $4.99 each, $3.99 if you have a paper coupon, just bought some for my hand truck, work great.



Sharp discount on mine.  I even know about harbor freight and there deeply discounted tools.  Oh well,  live and learn


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 6, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Awesome beach cart!
> 
> I mounted a piece of King Starboard to the top of my fishing cooler for use as cutting board when I lived at the beach in FL.  It was great until some lowlife stole it off my boat.



What is King Starboard?!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 6, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> What is King Starboard?!



Much cheaper to just get a cutting board and cut it down, but King Starboard is "everything proof".  It's a polymer board for marine applications available in different thicknesses.  I used to buy scraps from a marine surplus place for my projects.

http://www.kingplastic.com/products/all-products/king-starboard-family/king-starboard/

It's some wicked stuff.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr. That stuff looks like it will do the trick.  I might have to look into some of that future projects myself.


----------



## keller625 (Jul 25, 2013)

does the pvc handle flex much when it is fully loaded? i made a cart with a similar style out of wood, using my coolers handle to pull it, but am considering making a pvc handle. ill have to post it up here and show it off when i find my pics of it being used


----------



## Bream Pole (Jul 26, 2013)

great looking cart.  I made one very similar and used louan plywood for the floor.  I sealed the floor top and bottom with that "as seen on tv" spray rubber and then when finished with the cart painted the whole thing.  Lowes has the rubber spray.  The louan (sp?) is stiff and plenty strong and very light.  Can be bought in 2x4 sheets at Lowes or 4 x 4 as I recall.  I just screwed it to the PVC.  Not expensive.  My handle is a retangular loop and it is held by next size up pipe clamps screwed to the floor so that it can be raised and lowered.  I think there are pics on the site I posted a year or so ago.  I think paymaster made one and posted pics and I was inspired.  His was fancier than mine.  I haven't used it; I am ashamed to say.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 31, 2013)

That looks Perfect.............the ONLY thing I can think of adding is some kind of front wheel so you can pull it without lifting it. But then again, that would require some type of parking brake/lock.........Still, its PERFECT! Fantastic job!


----------

